# POC VPD joint knee pads QUESTION



## jordenkl (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. I just bought the POC vpd joint knee pads and I have a problem with it, the problem is the sizing , In Poc's sizing table I'm a medium size leg, but, when the knee pads arrived, I started putting them on my leg, but - IT'S SMALLER THEN MY LEG.

There's someone over here with the same problem ?

The pads should get WIDER after some time ?

OR should I reorder for large ?


----------



## jordenkl (Jun 23, 2010)

anyone ?


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

You might try emailing them...I've gotten good responses from them regarding sizing.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

if you haven't already exchanged or talked to POC - definitely get the large, they will not stretch that much over time. mine are basically the same as the day i got them last summer.


----------



## jordenkl (Jun 23, 2010)

After 3 hours of riding my bike the knee pads got wider and very comfortable !! I already had a crash with them ! protect my knee in the comfort way


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine have streched quite a bit. I could not come close to closing the top strap when I got them, but they stayed up and in place. Now after about a year I use the top strap and they are super comfortable and work great.


----------

